# Tastaturen Beratung , Buchstaben lösen sich oft ab



## amdintel (29. Oktober 2008)

*Sammel Trend : Abgegriffene PC Tastaturen/Mäuse  Buchstaben lösen  sich ab usw.*

Suche Rat :  
seit einiger Zeit, wenn ich mal wieder eine Neue PC Tastatur gekauft hatte, 
hatte das aber auch mit einem Neu PC schon ,
dauert es nicht lange,  bis sich die Buchstaben ablöschen, 
was nicht verstehe, wenn ich Fett Finger hätte, könnte das ja..? 
aber   das muss  doch eine Tastatur ab können?, 
ich habe aber ganz normale Hände,  bei  alten PC Tastaturen z,b, 
hatte ich so was nie , 
Die meisten PC Tastaturen  heute,  halten bei mir  nicht  länger als 3 Monate durch,  
irgendwie istaber auf Dauer eine Zumutung,  
alle 3 Monate eine Neue kaufen zu müssen, 
Die letzte von der Marke Genius KS04006 hielt  nur 6 Wochen , 
es fängt meist so  an "siehe Bild" das Teile vom Buchstaben weg sind bis dann der 
ganze Buchstabe verschwunden ist. Auf dem Bild unten habe ich das mal festgehalten.

ich habe mir nun eine ganz billige gekaut 
für 9.98 €  Easy Line von Hama , vielleicht hält wenigstens durch ?


----------



## SCUX (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*

benutzt du denn in irgendeiner Fom Handcremé
das Sie die Buchstaben bei sehr viel Beanspruchung lösen ist ja klar....
aber nach 6Wochen 



amdintel schrieb:


> "siehe Bild"


läufst du irgendwie übermäßig nach rechts


----------



## amdintel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*

nö eigentlich keine Handcreme -> ist ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint oder ? und auch keine Fett oder Schweins Hände , aber eigentlich muss auch so was eine Tastatur ab können , 
 ich  habe das nur  bei Tastaturen die ich so in den letzten 3-4 Jahren gekauft habe/hatte, 
bei ganz alten tritt  und trat so was nie  auf . das sich die Buchstaben ablösen .


----------



## Zoon (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*

Hatte ich bei meiner alten Logitech auch. Kauf dir ne Cherry und du wirst in den nächsten 20 Jahren keine neue Tastatur brauchen 

Wobei generell find eich auch bei den ganz alten war die Farbe deutlich widerstandsfähiger.


----------



## caine2011 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*

darf man fragen wie viele stunden du am tag damit arbeitest

und schon mal eine ganz einfache microsoft standard tastatur benutzt?
die sollen sehr beständig sein (im preisbereichs bis 10€)


----------



## amdintel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*

eigentlich müsste  man doch so was reklamieren können beim Hersteller??? 
wie viele  Stunden am Tag?  also so viel tippe ich eigentlich  gar nicht .

wenn jemand so eine Tastatur hat, mal hier melden Hersteller nennen 
und vielleicht ein Foto davon ?
ich habe jetzt seit 4 Wochen eine ganz billige 9 € dran, bis jetzt ist noch makellos  .

Hier noch ein Kunstwerk : die Buchstaben im linken Bereich sind fast alle weg und nur noch schwer zu lesen .


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*

Ist bei meiner IBM ähnlich, da verblasse nauch einige der buchstaben, weil die weiße Farbe auf den schwarzen Tasten abgeht. Das einzige, was da hilft, ist, ein Hackbrett mit eingeätzter Beschriftung zu kaufen, wo die Farbe also in den Ätzrillen sitzt und nicht eben auf der Tastenoberfläche.
Reklamieren kannst du versuchen, wenn sie neuer als 6 monate ist sollte auch Umtausch auf Gewährleistung beim Händler gehen, z.B. gegen ein anderes gleichteures Modell oder ein teureres bei Zahlung der Differenz.
Kommt drauf an, wieviel dem Händler an deiner Zufriedenheit liegt. Ansonsten mal beim Hersteller versuchen...


----------



## Maggats (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*

bei logitech bekommt man ohne murren neue tasten zugesendet. hab sogar neulich gleitfüße für meine 4 jahre alte mx 510 bekommen


----------



## amdintel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sammel Trend : Abgegriffene PC Tastaturen/Mäuse Buchstaben lösen sich ab usw.*

Das ist eine Maus die  mx 510  die habe ich auch noch,
meine ist auch 5 Jahre alt, 
aber sieht heute noch ganz gut aus .
Bei zwei anderen von Logitech, die sehen heute schrecklich aus, 
die  haben  sich förmlich aufgelöst  nach einer weile,
erst gigen unten die Gummis ab, dann oben deutliche abgriff Spuren ,  
meine älteste Opti Maus von MS hingeben noch fast wie  neu und die ist 8 Jahre alt . 

ich habe die Überschritt geändert, 
weil bei einigen Mäusen die etwas billigeren hatte ich das auch,

Warum wird so was nicht ein mal ge-testet,  Tastaturen/Mause auf Haltbarkeit  ?


----------



## SCUX (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*



amdintel schrieb:


> nö eigentlich keine Handcreme -> ist ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint oder ? .


 ist Handcremé was Besonderes?




amdintel schrieb:


> Warum wird so was nicht ein mal ge-testet, Tastaturen/Mause auf Haltbarkeit ?


am Beispiel von Deutschen Lederjackenharsteller lässt sich sowas erklären:
das beste Leder
die anspruchsvollste Herstellung
super Marketing

Jacken Deutschen Hersteller halten gerne schon mal 20Jahre und noch länger....

FAZIT: (fast)alle Hersteller sind pleite gegangen 
--------------------
das eine Tastartur bei Vielnutzung nur wenige Wochen hält ist natürlich nicht im Sinne des Herstellers...aber wer für die Ewigkeit baut, wird baldigst Probleme bekommen


----------



## Fabian (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tastaturen Beratung , Buchstaben lösen sich oft ab*

also ich hab meine 12 euro logitech tastatur jetzt seit einde 2005,und da ist nix dran
reklamier die auf jedenfall
das mit der handcreme ist so,weil manche kleber/tinten fettlöslich sind.
kannst ja mal mit aceton über plastik gehen,dann siehste wie das mit dem festt ist
NICHT machen,farbe geht aus plastik raus


----------



## amdintel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tataturen Betratung , Buchstaben lösen oft sich ab*



SCUX;297521 
das eine Tastartur bei Vielnutzung nur wenige Wochen hält ist natürlich nicht im Sinne des Herstellers...aber wer für die Ewigkeit baut schrieb:


> Eine Tastatur die nur zum an kucken ist, habe ich noch nicht gesehen ,
> ich nehme mal an, du hast nicht richtig gelesen ?
> Viel nutzung habe ich nicht, pro  Woche vielleicht zwei Seiten Text , Brief Fax und das was man so im Internet macht, kann man nicht von viel Nutzung sprechen .
> Das  meiste klickt man ja eh mit der Maus an ohne viel dabei zu tippen.
> ...


----------

